# Painting/staining crown moulding and chair rail



## AlabamaGuy (Apr 1, 2010)

Never seen that before might be a litte too much but, you could stain it the same color as your table and that might pull it all together. If it looks bad you can always paint over it but you can't stain it on the wall if you paint it now.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Like Alabamaguy said : Give it a try--Samples painted and/or stained could be put up temporarily using double face sticky tape.--Mike--


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

If you haven't finished yet, here are a few "shots":





































I agree the white/white combo may be a little overwhelming....but I'm a carpenter, not an interior decorator.

J


----------



## summer11 (Feb 16, 2011)

i would like to know if crown molding should be a semi gloss finish or flat finish like the ceiling


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Summer11, painting the crown molding with the flat ceiling paint is an awesome effect. I've done it over the years and have started suggesting it more often lately. I talked a woman into it two years ago and she was hesitant, but she loved it and is now doing it through the rest of her projects. Her ceiling color is BM White Dove and she uses a lot of browns. It looks fabulous. It gives the effect of the old plaster crown and is more subdued than having a semi-gloss streak around the top of the room, especially if you have flat walls AND ceiling. Give it a shot, you can always add semi later.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

I would disagree. If you have flat walls and flat ceilings (paint-wise), a nice semi-gloss works very well.

If you want the crown to "disappear" into the flat ceiling, why have crown? jmo


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Jay123 said:


> I would disagree. If you have flat walls and flat ceilings (paint-wise), a nice semi-gloss works very well.
> 
> If you want the crown to "disappear" into the flat ceiling, why have crown? jmo


Jay, painting crown with the trim does look nice, agreed. However, painting it with the ceiling finish is an interesting decorative effect and looks great. It doesn't disappear at all. It gives the impression that the ceiling and the crown are one. The woman says she gets a lot of positive reactions to it. I just did her formal living and dining rooms in the very same.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

What program is that you're using?


----------

